
Buffett: Raising minimum wage ‘would almost certainly reduce employment’ - ethana
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/buffett-raising-minimum-wage-would-almost-certainly-reduce-employment-2015-05-25?dist=beforebell
======
WalterSear
No shit.

But, over the long term, raise the standard of living for the lowest wage
earners will both increase economic activity and increase employment. It's
disingenuous to pretend that low wages benefit minimum wage earners.

------
a3n
Then why don't we cut it in half, and then gradually cut it to zero?

Seriously, why aren't leaders who are against raising the minimum wage proudly
storming Washington to get it cut in half?

If you're for the number of jobs that the current minimum wage supports, then
isn't it your duty to your fellow man to do what you can to cut his wages in
half, so that someone else can step out of unemployment?

And for that matter, why don't we have a maximum wage?

